# H,big woc army,W,40k marine army



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all

Up for swaps,(too complicated game for me) is my warriors of chaos army in very good condition.Some of the models i have started to paint red (khorne theme) but the rest are primed black ready,what you get is

chaos lord on juggernaut
exalted hero
exalted hero
sigvald
lord on horse
2 wizards
25 knights-5 of them are missing sheilds
19 marauder horsemen
59 warriors
army book
mint condition hardback rule book.

I would like simular size marine army or a smaller well painted army,and armys i want are in this order

Blood angels
Grey knights
Chaos
Raven gaurd
Ultra marines
Any forge world marine or imperial gaurd,death corp's armies etc

I will also consider a imperial gaurd army,any army offered must have the current codex and preff current models.

Armies i dont want as i have not long got rid of are space wolfs and black templars.


----------

